# New CZ75 Compact PO1



## newczowner (May 24, 2011)

.
Went to the indoor range to do some break in on my new CZ. Went though about 650 rounds - I'd say thats a good start. No problems what so ever performed flawlessly. Really liked the feel in hand , recoil and accuracy - course this should be no surprise. I've been pondering the purchase of this weapon for some time now, reading information from this site as well as others - getting hands on ( looking only - I mean fondling) at various dealers while comparing prices. First time shooting a CZ ever on this first range trip - it's sweet! Although it's not my full time carry weapon right now with a different holster it might become full time. Currently I carry this in a AccuMold Belt Slide Holster Thumb Break Size 14 - originally purchased for my Stoeger Cougar ($28.00) @ CTD, also use the same holster for my carry weapon Kahr CW9 with CT laser. I'll post a couple of pictures - pistol and holster.


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

Congratulations. How did you find it? Every gun shop in my area has been out of stock for weeks, with the story being that no more CZ's will be available until the next boat comes in. :smt022


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mucho kewl!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The CZ P-01 is a great gun.....enjoy you picked a real good weapon in that one.

RCG


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats! Your P01 will only get better with age. The rubber grips feel like they where molded to your hand.


----------



## newczowner (May 24, 2011)

Captain Spalding said:


> Congratulations. How did you find it? Every gun shop in my area has been out of stock for weeks, with the story being that no more CZ's will be available until the next boat comes in. :smt022


Was in stock in my favorite gun store , they had a ouple of different models. CZ compact P01,RAMI,P07 Duty 9 or 40. Gun store in Ohio, if you're nterested I can give you the web site .


----------



## jack76590 (Feb 23, 2011)

How is your single action trigger pull? Any creep? My PCR - same as P01, but without the rail - has creep in trigger. Other than that great gun. I have heard reports that creep varies and that it sometimes works out from use. I have over 2,000 round thru mine that I bought in Feb of this year.


----------

